# protecting equipment in storage



## buzzbuzz (Oct 20, 2009)

How do you protect stored equipment from wax moth infestation without chemical fumigants?

Is there a way to store it using sunlight and good ventilation that is effective?


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

freezing


----------



## buzzbuzz (Oct 20, 2009)

What about in the warmer months? There is always some empty equipment around. For example extra hive bodies that are on hand for splits and swarms, or unused honey supers early in the season.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Misting the frames with Bt var a aka Bta
Ernie


----------



## sylus p (Mar 16, 2008)

I freeze, then stack so as to keep them out. Using duct tape to seal up cracks where moths and mice can get in. I also check them periodically. 

If you put them away without live eggs or moths and don't let them in you're usually safe. 

Sunlight and ventilation might also work.


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

I tried that but I still had wax moths. It didnt work for me but it might work for others. 
Kingfisher


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

I tried sunlight and ventilation also, failed. Still using moth crystals.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

This is biological beekeeping and we're talking
nasty chemicals?


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Hi Sundance,
In a nutshell how would you describe BT to someone who has never heard of it.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Bt (_Bacillus thuringiensis_ bacteria) must be ingested
and it destroys the larval gut quickly. There are several
species of Bt and the sub species _Bt aizawa_i is what is
found to be effective on wax worm larva.

There are also wild types and manufactured typed (via
recombinant DNA). Only wild types are allowed in Organic
farm practices.


----------

